# My Iman Report



## MAChostage (Apr 6, 2007)

Well, I finally located a Walgreens (in another city, 45 minutes away from me) that carries Iman. I  bought the following:  Scorpion l/s, Jaguar l/s, Sheer Iced Tea l/s, White Gold e/s, and the eyebrow pencil in Blackest Brown.  I love Iman's l/s colors, they are very pretty.  My experience and observation with Iman lipsticks in the past has been that they turn rancid pretty quick so I'm anxious to see how long these last.  Has anyone else noticed that?  The e/s, although a nice color, has just a so-so texture, IMO, but it'll work.  I can never say enough about the eyebrow pencil, it's my HG (I used to order it from the website).  It just is the perfect color for most women of color and the consistency of the formulation is great.  I opted to skip the foundation this time around as I've been wanting to try Prescriptives Anywear (which I bought the same day and love!).  Does anyone know if Iman still makes a l/s in Wild Thing?  They didn't carry it at this Walgreens.


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 7, 2007)

They do, it's still up on the website.
Click here


----------



## KeshieShimmer (Apr 8, 2007)

I an a big fan of that new silicone/powery stick foundation. The textre is weird but cool. I will buy it next time. I did try her second to none liquid foundation, I like it, it just doesn't hold shine at bay!


----------



## braidey (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_Well, I finally located a Walgreens (in another city, 45 minutes away from me) that carries Iman. I bought the following: Scorpion l/s, Jaguar l/s, Sheer Iced Tea l/s, White Gold e/s, and the eyebrow pencil in Blackest Brown. I love Iman's l/s colors, they are very pretty. My experience and observation with Iman lipsticks in the past has been that they turn rancid pretty quick so I'm anxious to see how long these last. Has anyone else noticed that? The e/s, although a nice color, has just a so-so texture, IMO, but it'll work. I can never say enough about the eyebrow pencil, it's my HG (I used to order it from the website). It just is the perfect color for most women of color and the consistency of the formulation is great. I opted to skip the foundation this time around as I've been wanting to try Prescriptives Anywear (which I bought the same day and love!). Does anyone know if Iman still makes a l/s in Wild Thing? They didn't carry it at this Walgreens._

 




I use Iman products and love them, but the lipsticks will dry out. I am not sure if Walgreens carry the l/s  Wild Things, but I purchase my Iman products off ebay from Suzi's beauty boutique.  

What is the difference between the Iman line sold at Walgreens  and the Iman line that used to be sold at department stores?  Are the products better or the same?


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_What is the difference between the Iman line sold at Walgreens  and the Iman line that used to be sold at department stores?  Are the products better or the same?_

 
They are exactly the same, to my knowledge.  What I want to know, also, is what's up with the I-Iman line?  Does it still exist?


----------



## braidey (Apr 10, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_They are exactly the same, to my knowledge. What I want to know, also, is what's up with the I-Iman line? Does it still exist?_

 

The I-Iman  line was sold at Sephora but it was discontinued.  I don't think you can get it anywhere now.


----------



## bocagirl (Apr 11, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_The I-Iman  line was sold at Sephora but it was discontinued.  I don't think you can get it anywhere now._

 
The Iman line is currently sold at Walgreens and Walmart.  If you go to the website it tells you which stores you can find the products.

Here is the link http://www.imancosmetics.com/1.0/

Click on Find A Store.


----------



## AppleDiva (May 7, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *braidey* 

 
_The I-Iman  line was sold at Sephora but it was discontinued.  I don't think you can get it anywhere now._

 
You can also get it @ Ulta.com and in the store.  You can test the product that fits your complexion before you waste money on a bunch of stuff, and have to return to stuff.


----------



## MAChostage (May 7, 2007)

^^ Ulta.com sells her regular Iman line.  I was speaking of the I-Iman line, which was different (and more expensive).


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_You can also get it @ Ulta.com and in the store.  You can test the product that fits your complexion before you waste money on a bunch of stuff, and have to return to stuff.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
*I_IMAN is discontinued.*  I used/use several of the products, powder, blushstick and several of the shadows.  The packaging was rectangular unlike most of the IMAN Cosmetics packaging which is round.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_*I_IMAN is discontinued.*  I used/use several of the porducts, powder, blushstick and several of the shadows.  The packaging was rectangular unlike most of the IMAN Cosmetics packaging which is round._

 
As of when?


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 17, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_As of when?_

 
It's been a while, seems like about 2 years+.  Have you seen any *I-IMAN* products anywhere?  The last I had seen was at Sephora.

I would love it if I could find it again.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jun 18, 2007)

I remember buying a long time ago a lip gloss packet from JC Pennys for like 24$ and it had around 5-6 lip glosses. Although I have fair skin, I love the nice earth tones of her cosmetic line. As for the lip glosses, they are pretty thick, almost as thick as a MAC lipglass, that's my opinion though. They do have however a funky fragrance and to some it can be a turn off for the product.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jun 18, 2007)

I remember buying a long time ago a lip gloss packet from JC Pennys for like 24$ and it had around 5-6 lip glosses. Although I have fair skin, I love the nice earth tones of her cosmetic line. As for the lip glosses, they are pretty thick, almost as thick as a MAC lipglass, that's my opinion though. They do have however a funky fragrance and to some it can be a turn off for the product.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jun 18, 2007)

I remember buying a long time ago a lip gloss packet from JC Pennys for like 24$ and it had around 5-6 lip glosses. Although I have fair skin, I love the nice earth tones of her cosmetic line. As for the lip glosses, they are pretty thick, almost as thick as a MAC lipglass, that's my opinion though. They do have however a funky fragrance and to some it can be a turn off for the product.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jun 18, 2007)

I remember buying a long time ago a lip gloss packet from JC Pennys for like 24$ and it had around 5-6 lip glosses. Although I have fair skin, I love the nice earth tones of her cosmetic line. As for the lip glosses, they are pretty thick, almost as thick as a MAC lipglass, that's my opinion though. They do have however a funky fragrance and to some it can be a turn off for the product.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 18, 2007)

This line is not discontinued, its now a drug store brand (sold at Duane Reade & Walgreens in NYC), since it was disc. at Sephora.  Maybe the packaging is different, but I don't remember what it used to look like.

It's expensive for a drug store brand, almost $8-10 for the sm. e/s.

http://www.imancosmetics.com/1.0/

http://www.walgreens.com/search/sear...SCII&term=iman

http://www.duane-reade.com/cgibin/ca...cgi?user_id=id


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NaturalSister19* 

 
_It's been a while, seems like about 2 years+.  Have you seen any *I-IMAN* products anywhere?  The last I had seen was at Sephora.

I would love it if I could find it again._

 
Oh ok.  I get what you are saying.  I had one of her liquid bronzers.  I would always get compliments when I wore it.


----------



## NaturalSister19 (Jun 18, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ZLoves2Shop* 

 
_This line is not discontinued, its now a drug store brand (sold at Duane Reade & Walgreens in NYC), since it was disc. at Sephora.  Maybe the packaging is different, but I don't remember what it used to look like.

It's expensive for a drug store brand, almost $8-10 for the sm. e/s.

http://www.imancosmetics.com/1.0/

http://www.walgreens.com/search/sear...SCII&term=iman

http://www.duane-reade.com/cgibin/ca...cgi?user_id=id_

 
*
Not IMAN COSMETICS.* Notice the rectangular packaging in a Charcoal color versus the round packaging of 
IMAN COSMETICS.

Very different logos as well.


We mean this line!

*I-IMAN Cosmetics





*
On the main page, click i-iman make-up.  It's just to the right of WELCOME. Then notice in the PRODUCT RANGE link (upper left blue circle), *no updates since Spring 2004*.  

Website still works but this stuff can be found *no where* to the best of my knowledge.  I absolutely loved it and was very disappointed when it disappeared from everywhere.  

Also type into your browser, www.i-iman.com and watch how it goes to IMAN Cosmetics.  The *link* I have provided here and above goes to the I-IMAN line.  It is www.i-iman.com/home.html.

Jay Manuel used to be the National Artist for I-Iman.


----------

